# L-Theanine



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well i just got some L-Theanine it saids it extacted from green tea, i just wanna know is there a notice diffenence between brand's or type's there is another kind called sunTheanine is that any better?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i just snorted some L-Theanine too see if i can catch a buzz lol, it burns alittle bit i dunno i think it works better that way lol not recommanded i just had too try it once haha... i wonder if L-glutamine can be snorted then it can gross the brain blood barrier and turn into gaba.... actually i feel it workin now hmm "big smile instant relief"


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

noticeable,but not like a xanax. did research and is a great meditation aid from old buddha times. got to pick some more up.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah i say it about 25-50% as strong as a atypical benzo.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice I'm glad someone else is using L-Theanine as a supplement for relaxation. I typically use L-Theanine with piracetam and a cholinergic source for both focus and relaxation. L-Theanine has been claimed to increase the production of alpha waves within the brain. Honestly I have used store brands to brands like "Source Naturals" and I didn't notice any difference at all.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You think taking L-Theanine sublingual would make it work any better or would that even work? hmm i wonder. im gonna try suntheanine next month too see if that any different, i gave some too my mom and she said they work.


----------

